# How to make my own stencil for pumpkin carving?



## HauntedPumpkin (Nov 4, 2006)

Should be as esay as drawing it on paper, taping it as you would a store bought stencil to the pumpkin, and poking holes all along the lines that you need. 

There could also be a font out there that creates a stencil but I don't know for sure.


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

I picked a "Rocky Horror" type font... typed it up... made adjustments for carving... and Viola:

CLICK FOR LARGER VERSION



NOTE!!!

You might not want to carve the drop at the top of the G... I'm too lazy to go back in and edit/upload. Meh.


----------



## Buddhaful (Sep 23, 2008)

All the above ideas work, and you may want to print it on trace paper to so you can see the results better before pulling the paper off for cutting.


----------



## Vonda (Oct 13, 2007)

jadewick,

Thank you so much. I love it. I don't know how to edit, so I will use it as is.

Thanks again, you all are great.

Vonda


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

You could sketch it free hand on the pumpkin first so you know how everything will fit onto it


----------



## Vonda (Oct 13, 2007)

jadewick,

Would you mind sharing the name of the font?

Vonda


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

Fixed the G (refresh your browser -- F5 or use the refresh button-- if the mouth of the G isn't wider in the image)... it should work better for carving now... though, you'll want to take a freshly carved p-kin as a lot of the peninsulas in the letters will wilt inwardly as the pumpkin dries out/rots.

The font's name is "Liquidism Part 2". You can find it here:
Search @ 1001 Fonts .com

I modified the R, A, and G in photoshop so they work for carving.


----------

